# shindaiwa 500 won't stay running



## TimW9 (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello and greetings to all ....first time here and hope someone can assist me. Have a Shindaiwa 500 chain saw that was running fine. Lately it runs for a few minutes and dies. I have reset the High and low ports ..... same problem. Cleaned out the exhaust (not dirty) and adjusted the ports again ....still dies after running a few minutes. Re-set the h & l to 1 1/2 turns out, started it and let it idle ...starts to run rough after a minute or two, quickly adjust lo and it holds for a minute and then dies. Good high speed pick up for the first minutes, then hesitation on throttle and finally dies either at idle or when running fast. Any suggestion?


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

you might have to rebuild the carb , it could be a leaky diaphragm , or the diaphragms have become stiff ect , i would suggest trying to rebuild the carburetor , also be careful how tight you turn those high and low needle's in because overtightening them can damge then and they won't adjust correctly anymore . you could also check compression 
john


----------



## TimW9 (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually, decided to look elsewhere and pulled the gas line out of the tank..... it was rotten, the filter was hanging off the line (what was left of it) by a thread and the line itself collapsed as I was pulling it out to look at it. Am off in search of a new line assembly.


----------



## vbassani (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi. First time for me...the Shindaiwa 500 chain saw. Great saw from the days of horizontal cylinders !! Mine would start...not start...quit in the middle of use when hot or cold. I was really getting sick of it. Alas, my brother owns a large power equipment company here in north Jersey and he quickly identified the fuel line was basically coming apart. He actually said it was "gooey" in spots and suggested the vacuum pump would intermitently suck it closed resulting in my on/off problems. The fuel line was a special fit with fuel filter that needed to be ordered. It now runs perfect again, looking for another 20 years as my second saw. Hope this helps, Vince.


----------

